# My 01 Nissan Maxima (lots of pics)



## filtor1 (Apr 24, 2008)

For those who don't know me, my name is Chris. This will be a history of my Maxima over the past few years. Hope you enjoy.

The victim... Old apt in Tampa










At the beach... St. Petersurg, Florida. Before the drop.










In South Beach, Miami, Florida. After the drop.


----------



## filtor1 (Apr 24, 2008)

Some quick infor on the drop. Tein H-Techs cobined with KYB GR-2 gas struts.

Fronts, stock/Tein.










Rears, stock/Tein.










After the drop again. Lil trip to Nashville.


----------



## filtor1 (Apr 24, 2008)

I knew I would need a little brake upgrade. First came the Brembo's slotted with EBC Green stuff pads.










Installed.










Have since moved to Power Slot's but my camera has died since. That will be rectified soon enough.


----------



## filtor1 (Apr 24, 2008)

Needed to make her breath a little better. Cattman Y-pipe was installed. Stock is on top...










Was a fun day. 










Also added was a Place Racing CAI. Not sure what happened to those pics though. You can see it in some of the others further down.


----------



## filtor1 (Apr 24, 2008)

On to the adio saga. The first install was done by Logan's Car Stereo in Starke, Florida. I wouldn't recommend anyone actually go there, but it is your money if you do. I will post why if your curious.

Alpine 9833. Has since been sold. I miss it.










Alpine Type-R components in the front and rear doors. Sprry no pics of those.

2-Diamond Audio TDX 12"s. 3.9cf after port and sub displacement. A dedicated YelloTop can be seen here as well.



















As you may be able to see the shop was kind enough to drill through the rubber part on the outter edge of the sub.


----------



## filtor1 (Apr 24, 2008)

The mids and Highs were powered by an Alpine MRD-540 which ahd been mounted on the top of the box and an Diamond Audio D61500.1. This is the only picture of the amps mounted I can find right now. I was actually taking a pic of the tesion bar that was slapping together and creating a ton of noise.










I used this stuff and cut and rolled it on.










the rattles in this car were horrible.


----------



## filtor1 (Apr 24, 2008)

The rattles were the main reason for me tearing out evrything to begin with. Oh what a web I was weaving. The wiring job was terrible. etc etc etc. I digress. The next few pages are of the deadener install. Myself and my friend Kevin spent 2 solid days installing 240+sq ft of Stinger Extreme RoadKill. 

Bare trunk floor and shops wire.










Drivers side door in process.










Passenger door before.


----------



## filtor1 (Apr 24, 2008)

Said shop was also kind enough to duct tape the crossover for the rear set of components to the plastic sheet inside the rear doors. 










Here is our solution. Kevin used some backstrap and made a new mount. Obviously this was after the deadener was applied.










And another with the mid mounted.


----------



## filtor1 (Apr 24, 2008)

Here is a before shot of the cabin floor.










And after.










Another.


----------



## filtor1 (Apr 24, 2008)

After pics of under the rear seats where the gas tank access is.










Another.










One more.


----------



## filtor1 (Apr 24, 2008)

Drivers side B-pilar.










Drivers side C-pilar.


----------



## filtor1 (Apr 24, 2008)

Passenger side B-pilar.










And passenger side C-pilar.


----------



## filtor1 (Apr 24, 2008)

Rear deck in progress.










Another.










One more.










Almost done.


----------



## filtor1 (Apr 24, 2008)

Rear deck is done.










Some shots from the inside looking back through the ski pass are into the trunk.










Another.


----------



## filtor1 (Apr 24, 2008)

Here are some trunk pics.










Drivers side. The hole has since been sealed.










Passenger side. The spot for the jack needed to remain open, so this side isn't sealed.










Random other trunk pic.


----------



## filtor1 (Apr 24, 2008)

I got a phone call from Don one day telling me about a great deal on a set of Rainbow Contour's that I couldn't pass up. Turn out I couldn't and have wanted to upgrade for a while. The Type-R's sucked. Bad.

These are the only pics I have of them though as they were sold when I recently upgraded. I absolutely loved this set of comps. I hate myself for selling them to someone who will never appreciate them. 



















Every time I see those pics it makes me sad. Oh well. On to bigger and better things.


----------



## ViperVin (Mar 15, 2008)

looks like a lot of pain-staking hours went into sound deadening


----------



## filtor1 (Apr 24, 2008)

Here is where I chose to distribute the rest of the deadener to. Body panels. 

C-pilar panels.



















Rear deck lid.


----------



## filtor1 (Apr 24, 2008)

ViperVin said:


> looks like a lot of pain-staking hours went into sound deadening


Took 2 of us about 20 hrs. So yes, yes it was. It took several months for our hands to heal. We were silly for not wearing gloves. It was also in the 30's that weekend, so we really couldn't feel our hands anyway. Well worth it though.


----------



## filtor1 (Apr 24, 2008)

Panels around ski pass.



















And the center piece.


----------



## filtor1 (Apr 24, 2008)

Drivers side front door. No pics of the other side done.

The front doors were treated to 2 layers on the skin and one more on the interior panel. Nice solid thud when you close the door.










Here is the driver's side rear door after being deadened and the crossover mounted correctly. No more duct tape from the B&M. 










And with the mid mounted.


----------



## filtor1 (Apr 24, 2008)

As I am bound to change my mind 8,000 times I tried a few different things with a floor. Here was the results. Yes it has all been changed again. 










Wasn't happy. Take 2.....










Still not happy. Take..... screw it. There will be many more takes. Who am I kidding. 

I had the amps mounted on the drivers side in the trunk vertically. It started to overheat and shut off. It had to be ripped out. Sorry, but no pics of that. Hopefully the rest will keep you entertained.


----------



## filtor1 (Apr 24, 2008)

Out it came again. 

This pic is actually from the deadening fronting as part of the most recent removal.


----------



## filtor1 (Apr 24, 2008)

So I have the opportunity to audition a pair of Fi Q's. Well, this ended up in an immediate purchace. Quick pick of all this stuff laying on the floor bored out of its mind. 










So yeah, those are Fi Q 12" subs and would be the replacement for the TDX's. I liked the TDX's, don't get me wrong. I just liked the Q's that much better.

Out they came.










One was sold.



















The other one sits here still gathering, well not really as it is in a box, but you know what I mean.


----------



## filtor1 (Apr 24, 2008)

Just in case you were curious. The 3 older Kicker solo-baric 12"s were in my first car and ended up in a friends single cab Dodge Ram. One stopped working so he replaced them with Fi X's. Good move. The sound great. 1.1cf sealed for each driver. Coincidentally installed by the same shop that half assed my install.




























Before you say something about the sub indentation and wear marks on the seat, my budy is a pretty big dude. We are pretty sure this was the cause of the Kicker sub not working. I have since made him mover the seat up. I hope he keeps it there.


----------



## filtor1 (Apr 24, 2008)

Random Big-3 pics...

Alternator connection.










Engine side of Engine/Chassis ground point.










Battery to Chassis ground combined with the other side of the Engine/Chassis ground. They are both under the intake and fuse.


----------



## filtor1 (Apr 24, 2008)

More pics of the Big-3.

Before I swapped out the under hood fuse to the waterproof one in the post above. This is what it looked like.










The Alt +/Battery + was secured across the top of the radiator shroud.










A nice grounding place under the drivers side half of the trunk basin. This has since been upgraded to the 0gauge as well, just no pics right now.


----------



## filtor1 (Apr 24, 2008)

At this point it sat like this for a while. Knowing I would change it and I needed to pay attention to school right then.










Shortly after this pic was taken. the Diamond amp went into protection. I gave it back to Logan's Car Stereo in Starke, Florida, where I was told I would have a lifetime warranty. No dice. I gave it to Logan before SBN 2007, which takes place at the end of March every year, and have only heard excuses, well that was until January when he stopped taking my calls.

in January, My buddy with the Dodge Ram, Derrick, picked up a couple Sound Stream PCA2000d's and asked me to hold on to them till he gets a new ride. He offered to let me use one till the amp comes back. I am pretty sure I will never see the D61500.1 again, thanks Logan, as it has been over 1yr since it was in his possession. Fortunately for me, Derrick hasn't gotten a new car. So I still have this amp on loan. I could go on, but why. I assume this happens to everyone at some point or another.


----------



## filtor1 (Apr 24, 2008)

So I get a wild hair and decide to chat with Don, these chats always end up emptying my wallet.  And I decide to upgrade from the Contour's to the Powerline CS's. Some of the pics are blurry, sorry, I was having issues with my camera by this point.


----------



## filtor1 (Apr 24, 2008)

Some measurement for comparison and mounting. 

Mid's.










Crossovers.


----------



## filtor1 (Apr 24, 2008)

More shots of the mids as they deserve it.


----------



## filtor1 (Apr 24, 2008)

A couple more for fun.


----------



## filtor1 (Apr 24, 2008)

More later. I need to get some food.  Enjoy.


----------



## spudracer326 (Jun 8, 2006)

everything looks great...that is a lot of deadner...


----------



## filtor1 (Apr 24, 2008)

spudracer326 said:


> everything looks great...that is a lot of deadner...


Indeed. And it could use more. I think during the next re build it might get some Second Skin products added to a ver various places as well as some foam to the doors and floor for added road noise insulation.  This thread promises to be very long. I will just add on when we re-do.


----------



## filtor1 (Apr 24, 2008)

So I decided to add a voltage gauge and tap in at the rear battery so I know what is going on back there.

The ashtry, as it is unused, seemed like a good place. I sanded down the inside and painted it gloss black. Drilled a hole in the back to allow the wires entry. Cut a small piece of mica and covered it with black tweed. Here is the result.



















The exposed wires were wrapped and in it went. I like that it looks completely stock when closed and when I get tired of the bright blue light or am not in need of the gauge, I can just close it.


----------



## filtor1 (Apr 24, 2008)

Now for the new mids. In order to get the mids to fit, Kevin ended up cutting the door to mount them as low as possible. We added 2 3/4" and an additional 1/2" MDF spacer so they wouldn not hit the window. These mids require a ton of space. And of course more deadener.


----------



## filtor1 (Apr 24, 2008)

The grills had to be removed because they were choking the mids out and the stock panel wouldn't fit over them. This led to the mids hitting the door. This led to us cutting the doors until I could find a suitable solution.




























Sorry, no pics of the cut job. Although they sound great, I wouldn't show them even if I did take pics.


----------



## filtor1 (Apr 24, 2008)

The tweeters were striaght forward. I did have to cut behind the sail panel to get the driver mounted but was no big deal. As soon as I free up some cash, these will me molded and aimed. Until then though...










And the finished door.










This was taken a few days before the door panelas were cut. Basically how I wanted it to turn out. If I was smart I would have done a matching set of components, (Profi's maybe) in the kicks and another in the doors and retained the stealth look. Oh well. Forces me to learn some new tricks I suppose.


----------



## 2AZN2DMAX (Jan 20, 2008)

I did the same thing in my Maxima with the ashtray. LOL. Looking forward to seeing the rest of the build


----------



## filtor1 (Apr 24, 2008)

2AZN2DMAX said:


> I did the same thing in my Maxima with the ashtray. LOL. Looking forward to seeing the rest of the build


Thanks man. As soon as the ball gets rolling again i will be sure to update.


----------



## knapp9 (Apr 27, 2008)

Nice job


----------



## Rock-G (Apr 6, 2008)

very nice components! can i ask how much were the rainbow seps?


----------



## filtor1 (Apr 24, 2008)

knapp9 said:


> Nice job


Much appreciated!


----------



## filtor1 (Apr 24, 2008)

Rock-G said:


> very nice components! can i ask how much were the rainbow seps?


You will have to contact Don. I will say it was more than I ever should have spent. Ever. I just couldn't help myself. 

On a side note, I take my last final, yes I am 32 and decided to finish my degree, and work on a new design. The sub box is getting sold for cheap and I am going to fire the subs into the skipass area and port through the rear deck. It won't take too much extra work to seal off the trun area. This setup has beat my trunk into submission. There are stress spots where the sheet metal has broken around the trink and on the rear deck. I am working on another friends car right now. As soon as that gets finished I will start on my own again. I will end up selling the 2 PCA2000d's and hopefully getting a Kicker ZX2500 to match my ZX850.4. They are very similar in length and will allow for a nice amp rack in the trunk. I hope to add some LED strips I saw in another install here and a little plexy to round things out. Looking at about 2 weeks build time and Kevin just got a nice Camera so we can document things.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Chris you n00b ! Welcome.


----------



## dub22 (Apr 13, 2008)

damn thats a nice setup i got an 02 maxima good stuff man


----------



## Bass_freak (Dec 9, 2007)

Sweet i wish my max would look like that.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Good documentation.. I dunt kno you, not at all... I should document everything when my Dyn's go in.


----------



## filtor1 (Apr 24, 2008)

6spdcoupe said:


> Chris you n00b ! Welcome.


Noob indeed my friend. Noob indeed.


----------



## filtor1 (Apr 24, 2008)

dub22 said:


> damn thats a nice setup i got an 02 maxima good stuff man


Thank you. Did you post a thread about your projects?


----------



## filtor1 (Apr 24, 2008)

Bass_freak said:


> Sweet i wish my max would look like that.


Thanks. Yours can look like this with enough money thrown at it. I personally think it is mediocre. I really don't think I ill ever be totally satisfied. There is always something that ends up pissing me off.


----------



## filtor1 (Apr 24, 2008)

nismos14 said:


> Good documentation.. I dunt kno you, not at all... I should document everything when my Dyn's go in.


Thank you sir. You don't know me huh?  Yes, you need to document your Dyn install. In fact it would be a shame if you didn't.


----------



## filtor1 (Apr 24, 2008)

Here is alittle update. My doors developed a ton of little rattle and vibrations I couldn't stand. Unfortunately I am broke and couldn't really flip the bill to build the bottom of my doors like I wanted too.

I bought a bulk back of Raamat and a few yards or Ensolite. I hope noone takes offense to what I got. I couldn't afford any of the others butyl based products. I have also had a great experience with Rick. Very knowledgable and spent a good amount of time on the phone with me making sure I had the correct amount of the different products to finish the job. 

So I did the door panels. Removed the stock padding, deadened and applied Ensolite. I have had several sets of "nice" components and I feel like I have a new set all over again. The difference in road noice is huge and there was a massive defference in midbass response. I had the wife sit in the car and the first thing she said was "wow, there is a huge improvement in midbass."

So here are the pics;

Passenger door w/ deadener:










After the Ensolite:










Drivers door deadened:










After the Ensolite:


----------



## filtor1 (Apr 24, 2008)

I ended up having to take off some of the added layers around the speaker opening so it would go back on, Yeah it is ghetto for now. I will redo it someday whan I graduate and get a job. I then redeadened around the huge ass baffle. And that had to come off to some degree too so the panel fit. Meh, enough BS, more pics.

Drivers door when I started:










Drivers door with more deadener:










After the Ensolite:










It was getting late so I didn't get any finished pics of the passenger door.

I will recommend this project to anyone looking for a more solid door and increased midbass. It is literally the same difference, perceived by me anyway, as the initial deadening process. Huge! I am very happy. Now to figure out how to get the tweeters in the sail panels built out on the cheap and them to still look good. Not like my ghetto door panels.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Looks good to me!


----------



## filtor1 (Apr 24, 2008)

nismos14 said:


> Looks good to me!


Thanks brotha! Going to do the doors and rear deck Monday. I am also going to use a thicker foam I had left over from a HT project and fill the hole behine the kick panel. Then comes the roof.


----------



## filtor1 (Apr 24, 2008)

Finished the rear door panels, going to work on the doors and another car for the rest of the day. Will finish the rear doors tomorrow. 

Drivers side rear deadened:










Drivers side rear w/ Ensolite:










Passanger side rear deadened:










Passanger side rear w/ Ensolite:










Enjoy.


----------



## filtor1 (Apr 24, 2008)

I think the car should be a bit quite.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

ncie, wanna do my doors now?


----------



## filtor1 (Apr 24, 2008)

nismos14 said:


> ncie, wanna do my doors now?


Do eeeit!!


----------



## filtor1 (Apr 24, 2008)

Got the rear doors done and back together today.

Drivers side deadened:










Drivers side w/ Ensolite:










Passanger side deadened:










Passanger side w/ Ensolite:










Nothing super important, just some documentation. I will be working on the HU rewire tomorrow before class.


----------

